# [SOLVED] Hot-tub not getting any power. Short Circuit?



## 849887 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi everyone, I currently had a problem come up with my hot tub. 

I'll try to keep this as short and sweet a possible. 

1) My son messed with the wire on the heating unit and put the colors on backwards. http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j156/h4xclan/wireswitch.png

2) The spa was powered and from there on when we powered on the breakers, nothing would happened. No power, nothing on the spa screen, no sound, nada. 

Here are the two breakers that I can locate

Inside the Spa: 
http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j156/h4xclan/IMG_1377.jpg?t=1311663365
Side of the house:
http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j156/h4xclan/IMG_1380.jpg?t=1311663416

Does anyone have any suggestions on what I should do? 

I do have a multimeter. I just need to know where to point them to see if there's any power getting to the hot tub. 

I've put the two heater cables back on the right way. 
I've tried turning off and on both breakers. 
I've checked the two fuses that I can find in the control unit: http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j156/h4xclan/2Fuses.jpg (both check out fine)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Hot-tub not getting any power. Short Circuit?*

not much I can do really to help except to say that the wires your son reversed should have made no difference to the way the system worked .. the device that they are connected to is a switch .. looks like it's on some sort of pressure valve .. thats as much as I can work out from your photo's


----------



## 849887 (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Hot-tub not getting any power. Short Circuit?*

thank you for the response. 

I don't know if this makes any difference but I believe those wires are connected to the heating coil.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Hot-tub not getting any power. Short Circuit?*

that device they are connected to reminds me of a switch .. and the can below of a pressure container .. seen something similar on compressors .. either way though reversal shouldn't make any difference .. heaters are ac and it doesn't make much difference (normally) which way round they are wired.

If it's a heater it will have a resistance and if it's a switch it will either be a short or open .. with no power applied you could check that.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Hot-tub not getting any power. Short Circuit?*

the wires are hooked up to a switch, its a pressure switch or flow switch if you take the wires off and use a ohm meter it should be open when there is no water pressure it will close when you have enough water flow this is a safety for the pump. pump would burn out if you tried running it with out water. thats what that switch looks like to me. so the wires do not make a difference which side they are on. do you know what brand and model the hot tub is maybe some one can find a electrical schematic to help trouble shoot it.


----------



## 849887 (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Hot-tub not getting any power. Short Circuit?*

thank you for the suggestions everyone. 
I found out today that the solution was way simpler than I had thought. 

The hot tub was not turning on because of the order of the breakers I was turning it on at. 

What I was doing was turning on the breaker on the side of the house first, then the breaker inside the hot tub... and doing that it wouldn't power up no matter what... 

then today I tried turning the breaker inside the hot tub first then turn on the one on the outside of my house... and she fired up... so the problem has been solved. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Hot-tub not getting any power. Short Circuit?*

How strange, shouldn't have made any difference !! but I'm glad you got it sorted .. I'll mark this as solved ..


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

The wires that were reversed look to be a low voltage relay.

Are you sure the problem is solved?? Why would the hot tub not work when the breaker on the side of the house was turned on first?? Should make no difference at all.....once the breaker is set you will have power *unless* the breaker has tripped and opened the circuit. If the breaker trips when the other breaker is not set you have a problem and should stay away from the hot tub until a qualified electrician inspects it.


----------

